

Tell HN: Why I Love This Community - cabinguy

There are plenty of reasons to love HN, but the reason I love it here: It's the only place I know of that truly celebrates ALL entrepreneurs. An entrepreneur doesn't have to raise $10 million to get recognized here. You don't need a 100x exit to be recognized here. If you work really, really hard and share your story (big or small) - this community appreciates you. I think that makes this place special.<p>Why do you love HN?
======
bartonfink
I visit here because HN aggressively focuses on content and has an intelligent
userbase that values discussion and doesn't seem to get caught up in memes the
way reddit seems to.

I used to visit Slashdot all the time because their userbase was intelligent
enough to offset the low number of news items they covered, but they recently
changed their interface to a dynamically loading AJAX monstrosity and
disallowed preferences to keep the old, quicker HTML interface. At HN I can
get news faster than Slashdot, with just as high a level of discussion and no
overblown interface. I'm sold.

------
sagacity
As Sir Ed Hillary answered when he was asked "Why did you climb Mt. Everest?"

 _Because it is there._ :-)

------
Zakuzaa
I love HN for its high Signal/Noise ratio.

P.S: I just hope this comment is not ironic. :)

~~~
shii
This entire post has high Noise/Signal ratio. And yes, it is ironic.

